# Lit pliant en bois



## Emily (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Savez vous si les lits pliant en bois sont réglables en hauteur ?

Merci pour vos réponses ☺️


----------



## B29 (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
J'ai 3 lits en bois pliants, ils ne sont pas réglables en hauteur malheureusement.


----------



## assmatzam (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Il me semble bien que non


----------



## Chouchou301 (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je viens d'en acheter un : non, il n'est pas réglable en hauteur.
Mais en cherchant sur google "lit pliant bois atelier T4" vous avez un modèle (essentiel blanc) dont le matelas se règle à moitié de la hauteur...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

J en ai 2 et non malheureusement pas réglable en hauteur


----------



## Emily (9 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.

Tant pis pour le réglage en hauteur 😔

Il y en a un en promotion dans une grande surface à 85€.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Novembre 2022)

85 euros ça va il est pas cher 

Et vous pouvez essayer de faire une demande a l ircem pour qu il le prenne en charge 
A condition que vous soyez éligible à l aide


----------



## Emily (9 Novembre 2022)

Sandrine2572 j'ai fait une demande a l'ircem pour la première fois en 12 ans en janvier et j'ai pu acheter une poussette double (un vrai bonheur à manipuler) et un baby Cook. 
Donc ça ne va pas être possible.
Vu le prix je vais investir car sur le net les prix sont beaucoup plus élevés


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Novembre 2022)

Je crois qu on peu aller jusqu'à 500 euros même en plusieurs fois 

Le prix des lit en bois pliant c est envoler ses derniers mois , je viens juste d en acheter un  ( semaine dernière ,) et je l ai payer 50 euros de + que celui que j ai acheter il y 1 an


----------



## liline17 (9 Novembre 2022)

j'aai 3 lits pliants en bois, et l'un d'entre eux est réglable en hauteur


----------



## Emily (9 Novembre 2022)

Sandrine2572 j'ai utilisé les 500€ pour l'achat de la poussette et babycook.


----------



## Pity (9 Novembre 2022)

4 lits pliants...non réglables en hauteur

Achetés au fur et à mesure, chez Auchan
10% de réduction avec une copie de votre agrément et pièce d'identité


----------



## Emily (9 Novembre 2022)

Pity pour les 10% je savais pour les magasins de puériculture ais pas en grande surface.
La dernière fois chez Verbaudet ils ne le savaient pas.
Je ne suis pas certaine que toutes les grandes surfaces le fassent.


----------



## Sbsb (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai des lits pliants en bois de la marque AT4, les miens ne sont pas réglables en hauteur, mais je sais que dans cette marque ils existent


----------



## Pity (10 Novembre 2022)

Je suis certaine car j'ai acheté mes 4 lits chez Auchan
Et également pour y avoir travaillé en caisse..je connaissais la réduction
Attention... ça n'est que sur la grosse puériculture... sièges auto, lits, chaises hautes, etc


----------



## Emily (10 Novembre 2022)

Pity, je tenterai en allant l'acheter.
J'irai à l'accueil vérifier.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pity (10 Novembre 2022)

Ça marchait à Auchan saint Herblain... Nantes
Et Auchan Trignac... saint Nazaire

Ne pas hésiter à appeler le magasin avant et demander le chef de rayon...
S'ils le font dans 2 magasins pourquoi pas le votre !


----------



## Emily (10 Novembre 2022)

Chez moi il n'y a pas de magasins Auchan 😕


----------



## Emily (14 Novembre 2022)

Alors je suis allée dans le magasin pour acheter le lit et bien il n'y en avait pas 😡
Produit catalogue et pas en rayon 😫
Je l"ai réservé à l'accueil mais ce n'est pas certain de l'avoir 😔
Je vais appeler la responsable mercredi matin.
De plus ils ne font pas les 10% pour les assistantes maternelles !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Novembre 2022)

Emily tu a pas possibilité de le commander via leur site ?


----------



## liline17 (14 Novembre 2022)

j'ai commandé un des miens chez Auchan, sur le net


----------



## Emily (14 Novembre 2022)

liline 17, je n'ai pas cette enseigne dans mon département


----------



## Pity (14 Novembre 2022)

Et bien...ce sont des cons !
Désolée du mot ! Mais ça a très bien fonctionné pour moi dans les deux magasins


----------



## Emily (14 Novembre 2022)

Ce midi la responsable du rayon m'a contacté pour me dire qu'ils ne pouvaient plus avoir l'article.
Catalogue qui commençait mardi dernier, j'y suis allée vendredi et il n'y en déjà avait plus.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Novembre 2022)

Emily je n' ai pas de Auchan dans mon département mais j ai commander mon lit sur leur site


----------



## liline17 (14 Novembre 2022)

oui, c'est ce qu'on te dis, sur le net, je n'ai pas non plus Auchan dans ma région


----------



## Emily (14 Novembre 2022)

Je viens d'aller voir sur le site Auchan mais le prix est assez cher.
Je vais attendre une promo.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Novembre 2022)

Oh oui il on bien augmenter, en septembre 2021 sur le site de Auchan je l ai payer 90 euro au lieu de 110 et je crois que maintenant il sont a 140 euros

A la fin du mois il y a les Black friday peu être y  en aura t il des moins cher


----------

